# Coke (the soft drink ) Wine??



## firejohn03 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have seen some of the unusual recipes on here and have been wondering, What about a cola wine? Has anyone got any ideas or recipes? I figure if you let it set and degas it would probably have a decent SG , pitch some yeast, and see what happens??


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

coke left open for a day would be flat..so heck why not.
curious now...as to what it would taste like, and i dont think it would ever clear up..


----------



## Deezil (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty sure it wont ferment, personally..

I've been daring enough to sip sodas that have sat out for several days - flat as can be, but they dont start fermenting like my juice can, that i leave out some nights sitting on the table.. Wake up in the morning to a tad bit of foam, cloudy juice & it smells a bit "different" 

Doesnt happen with cola; the combination of sorbate & benzoate is enough to keep it the way they designed it. 

The only way you could really pull this off, is if you were lucky enough to get your hands on the cola Syrup, and added that in bulk aging, to a neutral profile wine

I mean, dont let me keep you from giving it a shot.. But..
I see more frustration than giggles..


----------



## jensmith (Jul 20, 2013)

Some were there is a thread about making Mountin Dew wine. ( or however you spell it!!!!) they did get it to ferment but lost a lot of the flavor. I think you need a yeast starter or just add the flat soda to some yeast sludge left over from a first or second racking. Good luck!


----------



## firejohn03 (Jul 20, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Pretty sure it wont ferment, personally..
> 
> I've been daring enough to sip sodas that have sat out for several days - flat as can be, but they dont start fermenting like my juice can, that i leave out some nights sitting on the table.. Wake up in the morning to a tad bit of foam, cloudy juice & it smells a bit "different"
> 
> ...





...Awesome. I might try a gallon batch for giggles. Deezil what if you boiled the soda down? Do you think that may break down the sorbate?


----------



## Arne (Jul 22, 2013)

Try your local home brew store. Most I have been to have soda concentrates. Just get a bottle of the concentrate and use it for the flavor. Mite take more than one, tho. I have made the root beer soda and creme soda and they are pretty good. Reminds me of old time soda fountain root beer. Havn't tried it as wine, tho. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## winointraining (Jul 22, 2013)

I would think it would be hard to ferment because of the high fruitose corn syrup they use in soft drinks.


----------

